# NSW: Bass Storm



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Beautiful stretch of water, and great bit of editing Surfanfish. That first clsap og thunder would have had me scurrying though. I love the low paddle strokes on the return journey just in case.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Enjoyed the clip and the bass action in another perfect fishing location.

Liked the split screen shots you did.

The storm bird [or his mate] heard in the clip has now arrived here on the GC, and the horny bird is calling a girlfriend through most nights and just hope he gets one soon.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice nice nice! 
I agree with the pic in pic stuff. Looks good.

I will, however deduct 2 points for paddle abuse @ 0.07 but I'm giving them back for looking like you've got your dacks around your ankles @ 0.47


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Dodge said:


> Enjoyed the clip and the bass action in another perfect fishing location.
> 
> Liked the split screen shots you did.
> 
> The storm bird [or his mate] heard in the clip has now arrived here on the GC, and the horny bird is calling a girlfriend through most nights and just hope he gets one soon.


I wondered if anybody would pick up on the storm-bird call, Richo... distinctive, eh?

Great work on the fish, piccies & vid, S&F...

Nothing like a thunderstorm to send a bloke home, eh?

Jimbo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

SurfanFish said:


> RE: Storm Bird. Thanks. Wondered what that was. There has been one outside my window going day and night for a week.


Real bird name is a *Koel* and they migrate from Asia every October, and they keep calling until a girlfriend turns up, a black bird about the size of a crow.

They lay their eggs in nests of other birds and leave them to raise the koel chick.

A few years ago a small bird with her nest in a nearby tree, was working its bum off trying to keep insects up to a koel chick that towered over it in size, yet the little mum bird never stopped working even though she also had chicks of her own to raise.


----------



## SamT (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. A great story told well.
For interest, the bird calling is a Common Koel. A cuckoo that is a frequent summer visitor in northern Australia, right at the limit of its range in Victoria.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

SurfanFish said:


> I enjoy the birds when out and often get frustrated when I can't identify.


Get a pocket copy of *"What Bird is That"* by Neville Cayley, first published in early 1930s, and was source of my koel info years ago.

I first got one when bush walking a long time ago, and on coming home often found the name a bird seen/heard while walking, birds are listed by habitat which makes for easy finding of name.


----------

